# Suggested Finish For Wooden Recurve Bow Limbs



## erwincm (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi guys. I'm new to the group and hope I'm in the correct forum to be asking this question. I'm in the process of building a Bingham Projects glass over wood limbs recurve bow and am curious to know what folks out there usually use to finish their bows (ie. lacquer, epoxy, polyurethane, etc). I know it has to be a durable and flexible finish but don't want to speculate and end up ruining my new (and first) bow. Any advice on a specific product and where I could find it would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Charles Erwin
Madison, AL


----------



## cannonman (Nov 29, 2008)

I can't tell you what the best finish is, but I used Satin spray-on Polyurethane on my Tomahawk longbow 2 years ago and have been satisfied with the look and durability so far.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I have used everything from rattle can polyurethanes, to two part professional finishes such as Fuller Plast and ThunderBird. If you aren't going to be making bows to sell the rattle can will be fine.


----------



## erwincm (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm a perfectionist trying to make the best looking bow possible. Can you tell a big difference in the rattle can poly vs professional spray on finishes? I assume you're using some kind of professional sprayer to apply the Fuller Plast.


----------



## Little John (Jan 26, 2004)

I've refinished probably 50 recurves. The best I used was ML Campbell Conversion varnish. Ihave left bows out in the rain for over a week with that stuff and no damage to the bow or the finish. Sherwin Williams makes a pre cat hi build lacquer that is not to bad. Both these products are interior finishes, but work well on stick bows. The ML campbell flexes better from what I have found.


----------



## erwincm (Dec 12, 2012)

I've also been told elsewhere that an automotive clear coat works well (durable & flexible) and it's possible to bribe your local auto paint shop to spray your finished bow for a nominal fee rather than building your own paint booth. That sounds like an appealing option to me!


----------

